# Commercial trips yet?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone been running (raft) trips yet?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

we did one on april 5th for 6 peeps. next one is the 25th for a dozen. pretty slow in april.


----------



## jwick (Oct 20, 2005)

*Tis the season!*

We've been running trips since mid-April. The Ark is currently running above 1000 cfs! Great level for this time of year.

Whitewater Rafting Colorado| Rafting Colorado| Royal Gorge Rafting Colorado


----------

